# LSM G.A.S.



## dxqcanada (Apr 11, 2013)

I just got the Minolta-35 Model II ver.b ... another one on its way, though I will need to replace the shutter curtain on that one.





The Minolta feels nice in the hand (has a nice heft). The lens has a reputation of being very high IQ.
 The view/rangefinder is pretty good to view through. I like that it is not a bottom loader. Think I will re-skin this one with cameraleather.

Adds to our collection ... but I will be cutting down, as I only keep what I eat.
I think I will keep the Canon P, one of the Minolta-35 is BlackSheep's ... the others will go up for sale later (relieves my GAS).

Canon 7 w/ 50mm f/1.8
Canon P w/ 35mm f/2.8
Leica IIF w/ Summar 5cm f/2
Minolta-35 Model II (b) w/ Super Rokkor 5cm f/2


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 11, 2013)

Compur, you use Leica digital only ... have you used a Sony NEX with screw mount lenses ?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice collection there!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks, I only started a month ago ... that's what happens when you have a bad case of gas.
I haven't even finished a roll of film through any of them.


----------



## IanG (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice, makes me jealous 

Ian


----------



## compur (Apr 13, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Compur, you use Leica digital only ... have you used a Sony NEX with screw mount lenses ?



No, I haven't used NEX or digital Leica.  My current M39 cameras are a Canon L-1 and a Bessa R.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah, hmm ... I must have mixed up people.

I was thinking of picking up a cheap mirrorless digital (like an old NEX-3) to use with my screw mount lenses.


----------



## Canuk (Apr 13, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, hmm ... I must have mixed up people.
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a cheap mirrorless digital (like an old NEX-3) to use with my screw mount lenses.



You just missed a heck of a deal at Henry's. I bought the Ricoh GXR w/ the A12 M - mount adapter. Its a 12Mp CMOS APS C sensor w/o AA filter. I am just waiting for the M-mount to arrive. I also got the S10 24-70 (focal length equiv) lense kit w/ it as well. All of the Ricoh GXR stuff was 50% off, not sure if the sale is still on or the availability of the M-mount module.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah the modular Ricoh.
Just checked Henry's site and have some Ricoh bits/pieces left ... pricing is very low.

Looks like they don't have any really old NEX's left (I did not expect they would).


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay, I am getting rid of the Canon 7, Leica IIF, and a different Minolta-35.
I have more cameras than lenses (I am keeping most of them) ... so I will be short on those, bodies only except for the Leica as I have a Summar 5cm with that.

Anyone interested ?


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd love the llf but I'm fresh out of money.

Just to make myself feel worse, how much are you asking for it?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 30, 2013)

You're getting rid of a Leica??!!! I'm new enough to actually using the LTM/LSM mount bodies and lenses that I don't yet know all the various Leica models, especially the older cameras. I got a 'new' Bessa and I have the Ricoh GXR which I got from Adorama. And I got a vintage Corfield lens (which looks rather strange on a digital body!). 

Then by a fluke of fate bought an M3 mostly for the lens, because the offer was too good to refuse... (actually it was from an area camera shop that I've bought from many times before). Might go do some googling but have a feeling the older Leicas are way out of my price range and might stay in fantasyland.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, I don't like the bottom loading.

I have posted my Leica IIF w/ Summar 5cm and Universal finder on eBay ... starting bid $300.00


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2013)

Same starting price for my Canon 7 with 50mm f/1.8

If anyone wants them at that price ... I can cancel my eBay listing (before someone bids on them).


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 2, 2013)

I can see how the bottom loading for film may not be the best option, it isn't what I use if I want something I could toss in a roll of film quick - I have other vintage cameras that aren't the quickest or easiest to use but I take out on occasion when I'll be out shooting at a more leisurely pace. Those aren't as costly as I would've thought, but I'm probably thinking of the really early ones I've read about that seem to be more rare.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 2, 2013)

You might be thinking of the Leica M series, they are still up there in resale value.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 2, 2013)

I think that could be, I got an M3 which isn't necessarily the most valuable or collectible, doesn't have a built in meter, etc. Getting it for the lens was worth what I paid for it, especially since I can use it with a film rangefinder and my digital camera. Yours seems to have the collapsible lens which isn't compatible with everything I have so that'd be one disadvantage for me with that model, otherwise that would be tempting.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 3, 2013)

The M series is not Leica screw mount.

BTW I have dropped the price of my Canon 7 w/ lens due to very slight lens fungus ... to $250
No bids yet on either auctions.


----------



## ktan7 (May 8, 2013)

Nice collection!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 10, 2013)

The leatherette on the Minolta needed replacement.
Got some burgundy leather from UK seller

Hope blacksheep (my wife) likes it ... she has not seen it yet.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 10, 2013)

The Leica is gone ... just have the Canon 7 to get rid of, and another Minolta-35 body.


----------

